# We got ourselves a number two man...



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

ESPN's Chad Ford is reporting that the Celtics have pulled the trigger on a six player deal that will send Eric Williams, Tony Battie and Kedrick Brown to Cleveland in return for Ricky Davis, Chris Mihm, and Michael Steward.

Our depth:
C--Mihm-Blount
PF-Baker-Perkins
SF-Davis-Welsch
SG-Pierce-Welsch
PG-James-Banks

Kedrick must have been getting minutes because he was being showcased for this deal. I am a Mihm fan and I do like Davis, despite him being a nut. However, Kedrick was just coming into his own as a player and EWill was the veteran presence that provided leadership and was a contender for the sixth man of the year award. Also, once Tony Battie gets healthy, the difference between him and Mihm is that Tony is faster. I'm not so sure I understand this particular Davis deal, regardless of how much I like him as a player.

Discuss.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

awesome trade for u guys...you got a center who will be efficient and a great scorer to go along with pierce.....i dont kno what Cleveland was thinkin, but this was great for boston


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*yes*

I believe we now have a second scoring OPTION!!!

This could be good news guys!

Now Paul doesn't have to face the double as much now, because Ricky is a threat.


Sounds, good. But Eric will be missed.


----------



## DANO (Oct 21, 2003)

Davis can light it up. I am going to miss Williams and Brown though.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1686963

I didn't see this one comming....Brown is being let down... But at least he'll show us what he can do.

Blah, a headcase one bum and an injured guy.

What does Danny have for handicaps?

And what does he have against our leaders?


----------



## BamaZeus (Jun 4, 2003)

> The Celtics get a player capable of scoring 20 points a game in Davis as well as big man Mihm, who is playing the best basketball of his career.


Let me get this straight, we get rid of two guys who were coming off the books at the end of the season anyway (Brown and Williams--I'm not sure about Battie's contract situation), and instead take on contracts of a stiff, a headcase who doesn't play defense, and a garbage-time player I've never even heard of. I checked Mihm's stats and they're not terribly impressive. I don't think 6.9 ppg/6.4 rpg and only 18 minutes per game should qualify for the words "best basketball of his career" unless you've been a total flop for 3 years already.

I can't say I exactly approve of this deal, even if Davis does score 20 a night. We're not exactly lighting the world on fire, but we're in 1st place according to this morning's paper. I know LaFrentz is out now, but I don't see why we need someone like Mihm, when Raef had hardly played up until now anyway, so it's not like we'll miss him.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BamaZeus</b>!
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight, we get rid of two guys who were coming off the books at the end of the season anyway (Brown and Williams--I'm not sure about Battie's contract situation), and instead take on contracts of a stiff, a headcase who doesn't play defense, and a garbage-time player I've never even heard of. I checked Mihm's stats and they're not terribly impressive. I don't think 6.9 ppg/6.4 rpg and only 18 minutes per game should qualify for the words "best basketball of his career" unless you've been a total flop for 3 years already.
> ...


You give Mihm 28 minutes and he'll be getting 9 and 9. Give him 30 and he'll be around 10 and 10. How many are averaging 10 and 10 in this league? Not many.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

If nobody admits the Celtics are rebuilding now, they're crazy. After this trade, the only player who played any significant minutes last year will be Pierce. That's it. Blount came in late and Vinny left early. McCarty played somewhat of a role, but that has diminished a lot this year. This is an entirely new team. I don't see how any of these moves get us any closer to a championship, as Ainge wants us to believe. Does anyone think Ricky Davis is the solution? Davis is definitely a better scorer than Kedrick, but he's not a better defender. He's also certainly not the leader that Williams is (and not a better defender either). If he Celtics aren't expecting Pierce to be the leader, then I don't know who will be. Is Mihm really much of an upgrade over Battie? The rebounding problem still hasn't been addressed. I would understand if they traded those three for Ilgauskas. That would help a lot. 

I don't think the trade sets them back, but I don't see how it takes a step forward. I only hope Davis doesn't poison the team. The Cavs get a nice veteran in Williams, and I think Silas will know what to do with Brown.


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

*Of all the things*

I'm not sure this was at all the best timing for the trade. Now I know why OB saide that JuJo was going to play significant minutes... In the end, we were going to get rid of the two small forwards that were eating JuJo's minutes.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I love this trade. Obviously Silas HATED Davis.

C: Mihm-10/8
PF: Vinnie 14/7
SF: Davis 18/5/5
SG: Pierce 25/6/4
PG: James 8/5

Great lineup. We lose depth, but Hunter now will get a chancr at SF. Davis is a solid player and will compliment Pierce. He'll change his attitude. I hope. BA DA BAP BA BA I'm lovin' it.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Mihm is i think 6th in the league in efficiency(per 48 mins)...he is playin great in the minutes he gets


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

AND a Draft pick.  :grinning:  :grinning: 

Brown is going to be an MVP. Oh well. I liked Mihm. Davis has good game and we get rid of Tony Battie.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BamaZeus</b>!
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight, we get rid of two guys who were coming off the books at the end of the season anyway (Brown and Williams--I'm not sure about Battie's contract situation), and instead take on contracts of a stiff, a headcase who doesn't play defense, and a garbage-time player I've never even heard of.


Actually Brown won't come off until 2005, since Ainge exercised the team's 4th year option. Davis has a long-term deal, but Mihm (player option) and Stewart also come off the books in 2005.

If this trade is going down, Obie must be wringing his hands behind closed doors at the loss of EWill.

Why do the C's need more offense? Isn't 110 points a game enough? And defensively, this deal makes them worse. Davis is exciting and a great open court player to complement Banks, but he's a huge gamble. Can Obie get him to play team basketball?

My guess is that Pierce will move to SF and Davis will play SG.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

Does Stewart come off the books after this year?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Tony Battie is getting 13/11/2 per 48

Chris Mihm is getting 19/17/1 per 48

Kedrick Brown/Eric Williams is getting 18/8.5/2.5 per 48

Ricky Davis is getting 20/7/7 per 48

Michael Stewart is getting 5/11/5 (blocks) per 48

I like it.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually Brown won't come off until 2005, since Ainge exercised the team's 4th year option. Davis has a long-term deal, but Mihm (player option) and Stewart also come off the books in 2005.
> ...


Yeah, whatever to get Pierce at SF is fine with me.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

More offense, less defense. Hey we're the Mavericks.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> ESPN's Chad Ford is reporting that the Celtics have pulled the trigger on a six player deal that will send Eric Williams, Tony Battie and Kedrick Brown to Cleveland in return for Ricky Davis, Chris Mihm, and Michael Steward.
> 
> Our depth:
> ...


 I think the real question that we need to ask is "Is Ricky Davis better for the Celtics then Antoine Walker?" Essentially we trade away our second best player for some role players. Then we trade some role players for someone that will be out second best scorer. If you look at the trade this way, we're not much better off.

Having said all that I think Ricky has the potential to be an All-Star. We will have to see if he can become a team player.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It say's it on the ESPN Bottomline.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Draft Pick*



> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> I say it on the ESPN Bottomline.


This is an extraordinarily risky deal for the Celtics. Ricky Davis could be a great addition or the second coming of Isaiah Rider.

The draft pick could be a huge part of the deal. If it is Cleveland's first rounder and unprotected, it could be quite valuable.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Wow, Danny has Balls!*

I am having trouble knowing how to feel about this trade.

I think that Davis is a very talented guy on offense but he has attitude problems and he is very selfish. Perhaps a change of scenery will do him good. I think that being around guys like Pierce, and McCarty (good charactered guys) will help him. 

I will miss Eric Williams. One of the most humble and hard working players in the league.

I like Tony Battie but he spends alot of time injured and he is a poor rebounder for his size and position. I think Mihm has the potential to be very good.

Kedrick will fit in nice with LeBron. It should be good for his carreer.

I think it is a good move for the Cavs. You know what to expect from those guys they got from Boston.

This is a move that may define Danny Ainge this season...it could be a blockbuster if Ricky gets his head together or it could be a flop if he doesn't.


----------



## h180ys (Nov 10, 2003)

It's a good trade, I love it. But, it's all up to Obie now to make Ricky D play defense. If he plays defense, I think we can be a great team, not a good team anymore but a GREAT one.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>h180ys</b>!
> It's a good trade, I love it. But, it's all up to Obie now to make Ricky D play defense. If he plays defense, I think we can be a great team, not a good team anymore but a GREAT one.


Actually, people don't realize that Dick Harper teaches more defense than Jim O'Brien does and Harper is responsible for the defense of the first 15 games and of the last 2 season's.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Draft Pick*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> This is an extraordinarily risky deal for the Celtics. Ricky Davis could be a great addition or the second coming of Isaiah Rider.
> ...


Its our old 2nd rounder that we gave them for the JR-Jones deal....


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Draft Pick*



> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Its our old 2nd rounder that we gave them for the JR-Jones deal....


3 2nd Rounders. Hey maybe we can trade up for a European Forward like Victor Khryapa

http://nbadraft.net/profiles/victorkhryapa.asp 

Leave him overseas.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: We got ourselves a number two man...*



> Originally posted by <b>Attila</b>!
> 
> Having said all that I think Ricky has the potential to be an All-Star. We will have to see if he can become a team player.


Kedrick Brown has the potential to be an all-star, especially with LeBron James getting him the ball in the open court.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Draft Pick*



> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Its our old 2nd rounder that we gave them for the JR-Jones deal....


Yuck. Then it's worth very little. Hey, Maybe Ainge isn't done dealing.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: We got ourselves a number two man...*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Kedrick Brown has the potential to be an all-star, especially with LeBron James getting him the ball in the open court.



It will be nice seeing Brown explode in the next couple of weeks...I hope. I love Kedrick...btw Kendrick should be playing tonight.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Draft Pick*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Yuck. Then it's worth very little. Hey, Maybe Ainge isn't done dealing.


He isn't, he needs to get rid of Walter + James....or maybe Jones is the next to go? Its gonna be a 2 for 1 or a 3 for 2 deal plus C's giving up 1 pick or two.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Draft Pick*



> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> 3 2nd Rounders. Hey maybe we can trade up for a European Forward like Victor Khryapa
> ...


Always nice getting a guy from Europe, they can all shoot, I'd be happy with a Okur type player.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Draft Pick*



> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> *He isn't*, he needs to get rid of Walter + James....or maybe Jones is the next to go? Its gonna be a 2 for 1 or a 3 for 2 deal plus C's giving up 1 pick or two.


Oh yeah, it's my favorite day.  The 15th is the day when new signees can be traded. Bye bye, Walter and James.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: We got ourselves a number two man...*



> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> It will be nice seeing Brown explode in the next couple of weeks...I hope. I love Kedrick...btw Kendrick should be playing tonight.


Brown is going to be a Richard Jefferson type player. Good D. Athletic. Bad outside shooter. Solid player


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, people don't realize that Dick Harper teaches more defense than Jim O'Brien does and Harper is responsible for the defense of the first 15 games and of the last 2 season's.


You mean Dick Harter right?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: We got ourselves a number two man...*



> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> Brown is going to be a Richard Jefferson type player. Good D. Athletic. Bad outside shooter. Solid player


I know, I love Brown....I don't only believe but I KNOW we "developed" (if thats what some guys want to call it) him the wrong way.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

PEOPLE MADE FUN OF ME FOR PROPOSING THIS SAME TRADE ALMOST EXACTLY. NOW THEY CAN EAT CROW!!!!


GO C'S!!!!!!


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm just going to trust Ainge, and hope we have a JWill/Memphis turn around for Davis. Nice influx of talent if it all works. Probably make for a few bumpy games though, just as we got rolling. Still, if it all meshes, it will help in the play offs


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Well the C's have confirmed the deal. Also Pierce has a bone bruise any may not play tonight.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> PEOPLE MADE FUN OF ME FOR PROPOSING THIS SAME TRADE ALMOST EXACTLY. NOW THEY CAN EAT CROW!!!!
> 
> 
> GO C'S!!!!!!


I remember that trade. Most people don't think like Danny Ainge.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I just heard that Paul Pierce had a lot to do with this trade. He's friends with Ricky Davis and said he was "coachable".


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

:upset: :curse: :banghead: :soapbox:  
I'm going to have to change my signature.

I'll change it once Ricky Davis gets a number.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

This trade is such a huge gamble that I almost can't believe it.

First Ainge trades Antoine, the team's emotional leader. Then EWill becomes the team's emotional leader, and Ainge trades him too. Tonight against the T-Wolves they played exactly like a team without a spiritual leader. They were listless and disorganized. Well. I guess now it's Paul's team, for better or for worse.

Doc Rivers and John Gabriel didn't resign Darrell Armstrong because they wanted the Magic to be "Tracy's Team." I guess that didn't quite work out as planned, particularly for Rivers. By trading EWill, Ainge may have make the same mistake. If it turns out that way, I hope he's the one who gets fired, not O'Brien.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Interesting things on the trade.



> The Cavs would have preferred trading Ricky for Williams straight up, but Boston also is searching for size to fill the Raef void. That's why Boston held out for Chris Mihm and Michael Stewart.





> Cleveland's retaliation was getting Kedrick Brown instead of Walter McCarty. That means Jim Paxson is happy and so is Tommy Heinsohn.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=1687073


----------



## MeanGreenBronxBomber (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> This trade is such a huge gamble that I almost can't believe it.
> 
> First Ainge trades Antoine, the team's emotional leader. Then EWill becomes the team's emotional leader, and Ainge trades him too. Tonight against the T-Wolves they played exactly like a team without a spiritual leader.


 of course they were, they didnt have eric, battie, kedric OR davis, mihm, stewart... Thats why Walter shined and lit it up for 17 points. Thatta boy Walta


----------



## h180ys (Nov 10, 2003)

Do you guys think there will be more trades coming? I think Danny might package Waltah, Mills, and JuJo. But, who will we get if we trade those players? Maybe it's 3-1 trade or 3-2 trade, but I don't know who wants to take our three players.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Waltah Ain't Goin' Nowheah*

I like the trade. I think Ricky will GO OFF and try to spite Silas and Co. like Antoine is doing. He is coachable. His problem is he doesn't think a HS player deserves all the hype and credit when he was the team last year. He likes Pierce and will defer to him. 

Mihm is a monster upgrade over Battie, who has 2 years and $10M remaining on his deal.

Kedrick ain't going to be a player, folks. John Wooden could be his coach and that might not even be enough. Thank God we have purged ourselves of the final memory of Wallace's horrible 2000 draft.

This trade gives us a shot at the playoffs again this year, and gives us a nice future with young athletic players:

C Perkins/Mihm
PF Raef
SF Pierce/Jumaine
SG Davis/Welsch
PG Banks

Plus, lots of Ainge draft picks!!!

Eric will be missed. But he was the only valuable piece Ainge had to trade. And we got rid of Battie.

You have to worry about the defense now, to be sure. Dick Harter will have to work his magic now. But offensively, we are going to be potent.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Love the trade...

1 - James/Banks
2 - Davis/Welsch
3 - Pierce/Waltah/Jumaine
4 - Baker/Mihm/Waltah
5 - Blount/Mihm/Perkins

I like Blount starting because he's the contrast of the soft play by Baker. Blount is a physical, tough guy...plus I think Mihm's scoring will be better off the bench...

Mihm has played well this year with time...and gives us a low-post scoring option, although he's not the greatest defender (he can block shots, but his lateral movement isn't all too good).


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*The difference....*



> Originally posted by <b>Attila</b>!
> 
> 
> I think the real question that we need to ask is "Is Ricky Davis better for the Celtics then Antoine Walker?" Essentially we trade away our second best player for some role players. Then we trade some role players for someone that will be out second best scorer. If you look at the trade this way, we're not much better off.


Ricky Davis will make about 5 million this year, not 14 million.

The Celtics are adding more talent and being smarter about it, plus they are drafting young players. Expect Ainge to take another HS stud or Euro next year.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Good trade for you guys and Ricky Davis > Antoine Walker. Ya'll back in the playoff hunt!


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: The difference....*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> 
> 
> Ricky Davis will make about 5 million this year, not 14 million.
> ...


 That's a great point. A big part of the Walker trade had to do with cap room. I hope it works out.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Second Scorer Alot of Crap*

This idea that the C's needed a second scorer to complement Pierce is alot of crap. The C's just finished winning 5 games in a row and averaged 110 points per game during that stretch. They did need another big guy (Mihm) following the loss of LaFrentz.

The problem with Ricky Davis is not his contract. Given his talent, it is a fair deal, and even though it has 4-5 years to run, the dollar increases are modest.

The problem with Davis is his attitude, pure and simple. He has to learn what it takes to win basketball games, not just put up individual numbers.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Ricky Davis as a defender*

I have always considered Ricky Davis a poor defender. Then I read an article on ESPN talking about the trade and the author said that it is widely thought that Davis is Cleveland's best lock down one on one defender. The problem is getting Ricky to WANT to play good defense. In all honesty I have seen very little of Ricky Davis and did not notice good or poor defense...I just noticed mad offensive skills.

What do you who really know Davis think of him defensively?


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*damn*

How did i think Big John would have something negative to say. 

I guess thats every celtic related response.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: damn*



> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> How did i think Big John would have something negative to say.
> 
> I guess thats every celtic related response.


Well I'm not alone. I said (several times) that this trade is a huge gamble. Davis clearly has talent. The issue is what he chooses to do with it. And don't underestimate the importance of Eric Williams to a team. Ainge traded him because he wasn't willing to resign EWill for what he is worth.

I would not be surprised if the Cavs rip off a string of victories after this deal. As for the Celtics--who knows?


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*ok*

I agree, sorry John.

I think that Ricky will have to make a slight adjustment, as far as shot selection. I mean, he has to play under control. 

I would like to see Ricky perform under control, just to make the cavs look stupid. Eric Williams was good, but come on he just doesn't do alot to make a team win. You need someone who can consistently score alongside Pierce, and I think Ricky will fit that role.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*This is a HUGE GAMBLE!*

Yesterday I posted that Danny has a lot of balls to make a trade like this. This trade will define Danny's early career in Boston as the man running the show.

I like the trade. Davis and Mihm have much more potential than Williams and Battie. If the coaches and players are able to get through to Davis he may become an all star quality player. Eric Williams was never an all star quality player. I love Eric but this trade is more about taking a shot at the title and losing a good guy.

This trade has the look of one that will either be great for Boston or horrible for the Green.

I am optimistic. Davis and Pierce are friends. They play together in the summer and are both from LA. It is another guy (like LaFrentz) that Paul is very comfortable with. I think Paul can influence Davis to be a better player and a better person. Harter should be able to introduce him to team defense. If not then O'Brien is the type to bury him on the bench.

I am sorry to see Kedrick go without reaching his full potential in Boston. I hope he and the young team in Cleveland can come together and win. More and more I am finding myself a Cavs fan. I like LeBron, Boozer, Bremer and now Brown.

After all, friends, all Danny did was break up a .500 team. He rolled the dice and got the most for a couple of players that he has been trying to unload all season. I am not happy with .500 teams in Boston. This is the type of bold move that may put the C's back in contention to go to the Finals.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Second Scorer Alot of Crap*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> This idea that the C's needed a second scorer to complement Pierce is alot of crap. The C's just finished winning 5 games in a row and averaged 110 points per game during that stretch. They did need another big guy (Mihm) following the loss of LaFrentz.
> 
> The problem with Ricky Davis is not his contract. Given his talent, it is a fair deal, and even though it has 4-5 years to run, the dollar increases are modest.
> ...





> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> Yesterday I posted that Danny has a lot of balls to make a trade like this. This trade will define Danny's early career in Boston as the man running the show.
> 
> I like the trade. Davis and Mihm have much more potential than Williams and Battie. If the coaches and players are able to get through to Davis he may become an all star quality player. Eric Williams was never an all star quality player. I love Eric but this trade is more about taking a shot at the title and losing a good guy.
> ...


Totaly agree, Davis is a hell of a player, he dosn't have any problems physically, but he's a bit mentaly challenged. A lot has to do with him being only 24 years old, so lets hope that he matures into being a better person and player.



> Eric Williams was never an all star quality player.


He was before his knee injury half a decade ago....he was GOOD. 

I'm not a big fan of Ricky's attitude, but I love him as a scorer, he's one of the BEST scorers in the NBA.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

one terrible trade
one nice trade

whats next? Paul pierce for Derek Anderson and Ruben Patterson?? and than Waltah for Kirilenko??


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

As far as defense, I'm reservedly optimistic. Before Harter came along, the Celtics were one of the worst defensive teams in the league. If anyone can get to Davis, Harter should be able to, especially if it's not lack of skill but lack of motivation. OB likes to play his best defenders, so Davis will have to adapt to get playing time. 

As far as leadership, maybe Baker can step into that role. He's technically a veteran. He's just been on the path to recovery and only was really involved with the team this year, so I don't think he could've stepped up. Now that he's shown that he's back and playing the best he's played in awhile, I think people would look up to him and listen. I just don't know if it's in his personality to be a leader. Pierce is the default leader, but I don't think he's ready.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> As far as defense, I'm reservedly optimistic. Before Harter came along, the Celtics were one of the worst defensive teams in the league. If anyone can get to Davis, Harter should be able to, especially if it's not lack of skill but lack of motivation. OB likes to play his best defenders, so Davis will have to adapt to get playing time.
> 
> As far as leadership, maybe Baker can step into that role. He's technically a veteran. He's just been on the path to recovery and only was really involved with the team this year, so I don't think he could've stepped up. Now that he's shown that he's back and playing the best he's played in awhile, I think people would look up to him and listen. I just don't know if it's in his personality to be a leader. Pierce is the default leader, but I don't think he's ready.


I don't think one can just become a leader. 

Either you are or you aren't, you can't read books on it and expect to know it.

Paul should do what he does best, and lead by example nothing more and nothing less. That's Pauls leadership role.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

We need to sign a Erick Strickland type player.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

We should have kept Eric Strickland all along.

I loved Strick. Great intense defense and a nice spark plug on offense. Also would be helping at the point. He always pushed the ball. The problem was that very few of the C's were running and he ended up out of control trying to do too much on the break by himself.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Davis and Eric*

Whoever said Eric didn't do a whole lot to help this team win doesn't know the game of basketball. He did a TON. That is why O'Brien didn't want to do this deal.

Kedrick was a waste, glad he's gone. Mihm is a solid rebounder, and will help us in an area we really needed. The trade is a gamble; no question. 

But with all the guys we are getting Ainge is adding to the talent level immensely, then telling O'Brien, OK now coach these guys. If O'Brien, Harter, Conner and Pierce can get through to Davis, watch out.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> We should have kept Eric Strickland all along.
> 
> I loved Strick. Great intense defense and a nice spark plug on offense. Also would be helping at the point. He always pushed the ball. The problem was that very few of the C's were running and he ended up out of control trying to do too much on the break by himself.


Yeah, we should have kept him, alongside Rodney...but nah, Thanks Dad was to cheap....ahhh that *******, IMO with Rodney and Strick we would have been a better seed last year and probably made it back to the ECF again to face the Nets...the rating would also be good. Damn you Stern.


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm going to wait until after the all-star break to judge this one. As everyone has said, huge gamble and its going to take the same, if not more time to get this team to click. The new make up has more potential than the old(ish) team (24 games old) IMO, but it had to come on the back of a 5 game winning streak. If it had happened 6 games earlier, everyone would have been a lot happier.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballin</b>!
> I'm going to wait until after the all-star break to judge this one. As everyone has said, huge gamble and its going to take the same, if not more time to get this team to click. The new make up has more potential than the old(ish) team (24 games old) IMO, but it had to come on the back of a 5 game winning streak. If it had happened 6 games earlier, everyone would have been a lot happier.


Yeah, once Ricky gets used to the offense and plays some defense he can become a real factor for the Celtics.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, once Ricky gets used to the offense and plays some defense he can become a real factor for the Celtics.


Thats a big if on the defensive end of things


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> ESPN's Chad Ford is reporting that the Celtics have pulled the trigger on a six player deal that will send Eric Williams, Tony Battie and Kedrick Brown to Cleveland in return for Ricky Davis, Chris Mihm, and Michael Steward.
> 
> Our depth:
> ...


The trade looks good for both teams, as the Cavs have won 2 road games in a row. The solid bench they NOW have will really help mold this team into a Paul Silas team.

As for Ricky, I hope for the best - but also realize that he has "issues".


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Well the trade was certainly good for Cleveland-- great for Cleveland, in fact. The Cavs have just won their second straight on the road, with a second straight DNP for Darius Miles. That should tell you something right there.

Whether the trade is good for the Celtics remains to be seen. The Jazz loss wasn't Ricky's fault-- it was Pierce's fault. But I still want to see Ricky playing tought defense on a consistent basis, fighting through picks, taking charges and working his butt off-- not just when he feels like it, but every time out.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> But I still want to see Ricky playing tought defense on a consistent basis, fighting through picks, taking charges and working his butt off-- not just when he feels like it, but every time out.


It is just not gonna happen. Ricky will play aggressive defense until he gets run through one solid pick, and he won't do another. The next time, he will not fight through it, he'll run underneath the screen, but his man will be open. And he rarely, if ever takes a charge... at least not like Eric Williams does. Sorry, but that is why Silas was willing to give up his offensive explosiveness.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> 
> 
> It is just not gonna happen. Ricky will play aggressive defense until he gets run through one solid pick, and he won't do another. The next time, he will not fight through it, he'll run underneath the screen, but his man will be open. And he rarely, if ever takes a charge... at least not like Eric Williams does. Sorry, but that is why Silas was willing to give up his offensive explosiveness.


Well, that has certainly been my impression of Ricky's defensive game as well. But he has the power to change.

Yes, Eric Williams is an underrated player that every coach loves. He is also an unrestricted free agent at the end of the year. So enjoy him while you can.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Ricky Davis on his D:

``I've been thinking defense anyway,'' he said. ``I'm just about the only person who played defense over in Cleveland, so I'm ready for D. I think it gets me going. Being here, you have to think about defense as the first thing before offense.''


----------

